# 2 cactus pens with a cool box!



## MesquiteMan (Sep 6, 2009)

I had a commission to make a couple of Jr. Statesmen rollerballs with some of my "Original Cactus Blank"™ pen blanks in Crystal Clear and Magma Red. I got a little bit behind and was not able to deliver when promised so I decided to make a special box to go along with the pens to make up for the delay. 

The box is mesquite and was based on plans from Wood Magazine for a pen box that raises up the pen when the lid is opened. Pretty cool box, actually! I lined the inside with black velvet and used satin lacquer for the finish. Hopefully the client will like it!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 6, 2009)

Pens look great----of course we all want to hear more about the very cool box..


----------



## skiprat (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice Curtis!!!:biggrin: I have a cool blue cactus blank waiting to be used, I don't know if it was one of yours.

I've only ever seen a single 'lift' box. ( Got one from Nancy Laird )


----------



## akbar24601 (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW Curtis! Man is that all beautiful!!! The pens look great of course, but that box is fantastic!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 6, 2009)

Great pens Curtis . I really like the box too , first double lift box I've ever seen .


----------



## johncrane (Sep 6, 2009)

Curtis great looking pens and the box also looks really good your customer should be very happy.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome pens and box.


----------



## mickr (Sep 6, 2009)

fascinating box..and LOVE the red pen..color is sharp!!


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! the pens are beautiful, and that box is a homerun.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 6, 2009)

Great work Curtis. Do you recall what issue of Wood that box is in?


----------



## USAFVET98 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice work Curtis. That box is great too.


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! Yeah! beautiful, just beautiful. Amos


----------



## DKF (Sep 6, 2009)

Very, very nice!


----------



## altaciii (Sep 6, 2009)

There you go and do it again.  Two beautiful pens and a box that no one else has.  Pretty cool, Curtis.  As usual, great job.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 6, 2009)

The pens are awesome but that box is out of this world.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 6, 2009)

That is in Wood Magazine June 2000 Issue 124 pg 43-45. I have it but haven't made one yet.


----------



## stoneman (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome - Pens AND Box!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 6, 2009)

Those pens look real snazzy Curtis, and the box is awesome too!


----------



## Whaler (Sep 6, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 6, 2009)

Now that's just showing off!! :biggrin::wink::biggrin:

Beautiful set, Curtis.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 6, 2009)

Exquisite workmanship, the pens and storage box is a great 'combo'.:good:


----------



## philb (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks great, especially like the clear cactus. And the book is just awesome!

Might have to source an old copy of that magazine for a go at a box like that!

PHIL


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 6, 2009)

Fantastic Curtis!!  Both pens and the box are A-1!


----------



## burgerman (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful pens and beautful box.


----------



## el_d (Sep 6, 2009)

Sha-weet!!!!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone.  I actually paid for and downloaded the box plan.  You can get it here:  http://www.woodstore.net/flipuppenbox.html  One word of warning, though...with the dimensions they show, it will NOT hold the larger pens.  I had to enlarge the width and depth of the recesses that hold the pens and then, due to the way the lift works, I also had to make the entire box wider and taller.  Basically, I just use the plans for the concept and then re-did it for my needs.  Another problem with their plan is the way the lift arms fit the slots, when you open the lid, it will not stay up by itself.  I made a few changes to make it have a little friction so it would stay open.  All in all, it was a fun project.


----------



## Mac (Sep 6, 2009)

great job    very nice


----------



## mrburls (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice set of pens Curtis. Nice job of fitting box with pens. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful work Curtis. Hans beat me to the question about what issue number that the box plan was in.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 6, 2009)

I was expecting a single pen in the box. Seeing them both pop up - WOW! A classy pair with a cool box - nice work!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Sep 6, 2009)

Breathless............wow................natural beauty!!!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 6, 2009)

The pens are striking (of course) and the box is a very nice touch.

  -Barry


----------



## Cincelaser (Sep 7, 2009)

Pens are outstanding but I'm in love with your box!

Great work and thanks for the plan link.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 7, 2009)

Both the Pens and Box are "FANTASTIC", as are your Photos.


----------



## VisExp (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful work Curtis.


----------



## Bree (Sep 7, 2009)

KILLER work!  That's all I have to say.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 8, 2009)

Curtis,
Great looking pen box and pens.


----------

